# Eine gute Gilde?



## ~ηуρнє~ (8. Oktober 2007)

Wie scho gesagt was macht, für euch eine gute Gilde aus? 
MUSS man eine eigene HP haben, 
unbedingt TS Server, usw.
oder is das für euch nur "Luxus"?

Was ist besser eine Gilde mit der man ne Menge Fun haben kann?
Oder eine spitzen Raidgilde?

Wart ihr selber schon mal Gildenleader?
Was war bis jetzt die tollste Gilde für euch ( in der ihr Member wart)?

Habt ihr auch noch ein paar gute Tipps auf Lager?

Hoffe ihr postet fleißig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg 
~Nyphe~


----------



## Tikume (8. Oktober 2007)

Eine gute Gilde hat für mich Freundschaft und Zusammenhalt.


----------



## Tja (8. Oktober 2007)

ordentliche HP; Forum; TS Server
erfolgsorientiert
nur SpielerInnen gleicher Spielart sonst kommt es zu Reibereien
DKP
straffe Struktur
ordentliches Regelwerk
Klasse statt Masse


----------



## Szyslak (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe beiden Vorpostern Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gute Gilde ist für jeden anders.
Der eine mag es, wenn es dort "familiär" zugeht, der andere wil nur professionell raiden, mit gutem Raidplaner, DKP, HP, Ts.

Ich persönlich muss sagen dass ich immer so ein Mittelding gesucht habe. Ich denke ich habe diese Gilde mit Revolution auch gefunden. Es macht mir unheimlich Spass mit Ihnen zu raiden und mich auch einfach mal so mit Ihnen zu unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (9. Oktober 2007)

einen fähigen guildleader
eine art zusammenhalt
TS
min. ein forum
dkp ... obwohl ich persönlich finde eine gilde angenehmer wenn sich die leute einigen können wer wem was überläst
fähige spieler
classspeaker die ihre klasse bis aufs kleinste detail kennen


----------



## Abianis (9. Oktober 2007)

> eine art zusammenhalt



...macht eine Gilde aus.

Wenn das stimmt, sollte man sich über den Rest schon einigen können.
Ich bin auch ein Freund von Hirachien, der Gildenmeister hat das letzte Wort. Gildenrat und Offiziere treffen ebenfalls Entscheidungen, müssen aber auch unbequeme Beschlüsse durchsetzen.
Eine Website mit eigenem Forum erleichtert die Off-Kommunikation erheblich. TS ist Pflicht finde ich. Ob eigener, gesponsort oder gemietet ist da wohl egal.



> Der eine mag es, wenn es dort "familiär" zugeht, der andere wil nur professionell raiden, mit gutem Raidplaner, DKP, HP, Ts.



Stimmt, aber dann sollten alle bzw. die meisten in der Gilde der gleichen Ansicht sein, und diese Gemeinsamkeit führt dann wieder zu Punkt 1.


----------



## Ciero (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden:
Die wesentlichen must-have-Elemente einer guten Gilde wurden alle bereits durch die Vorposter genannt.

Ich denke. der gemeinsame, artikulierte (!) Zweck ist der echte Knackpunkt. Handelt es sich um
- eine harte Raidgilde
- Power-leveling Freaks
- eine Pvp- Meute
- eine reine "Spaßgilde"?

Kommen die Leute auch vom Niveau (damit meine ich nicht nur das Alter) zusammen? In einer Gilde, die aus z.B. dem ausgeglichenen Feierabendzocker, der gescheiterten Existenz mit viel Tagesfreizeit, dem Unterstufenschüler mit SMS-Chat und dem manischen Powerraider besteht, wirklich für jeden den richtigen Mehrwert zu schaffen, ist für alle, insbesondere den Gildenmeister, eine echte Herausforderung. (Btw. ich will hier niemanden diskriminieren, meine Auflistung oben sei nur als "Coloratur" zu lesen, und jeder Spieler ist für mich grundsätzlich erstmal gleich). Daher ist es so schade, wenn die übliche Form der Gildenwerbung aus dem immergleichen Spruch "Nette und hilfsbereite Gilde sucht Mitspieler, die Spaß am Spiel mitbringen.." besteht.

In unserer Gilde (Werwölfe des Todes auf Mithrilorden) haben wir im Gildenrat vereinbart, zumindest mid- und high-lvl Chars erst einzuladen, wenn wir z.B. durch gemeinsames Questen Erfahrung mit dem Player gesammelt haben. Bei low-lvl Chars, die von echten wow-Anfängern gespielt werden, machen wir das anderes, damit diese Spieler auch die Chance haben, in eine gute Gilde hineinzuwachsen.

Notwendig für einen guten Zusammenhalt ist sicher das gemeinsame Questen und Quersupport der verschiedenen Berufe. Wir haben uns in "harten Kern" der Gilde in den letzten Wochen gemeinsam in die Scherbenwelt vorgearbeitet, das schafft gemeinsame Erinnerungen! 
Ganz wichtig: Vernünftiges Training der Anfänger. Damit meine ich genau nicht die weitverbereitete Unsitte, ständig die low-lvls durch Inis zu ziehen (was sollen die davon bitte lernen?). Stattdessen haben wir im Gildenrat fast alle Twinks auf verschiedenen levels, die wir heranziehen, um mit unserem "Nachwuchs" das Raiden zu üben. 

By the way: TS und HP gehören meines Erachtens absolut dazu.

Liebe Grüße, Aluette


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

zitat
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Eine gute Gilde hat für mich Freundschaft und Zusammenhalt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

ganz deiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und eine gilde muss aktiv sein
(meine ist es leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind bis jetzt 0 mal ini gegangen)
falls wer auf mughol eine gscheit gilde hat (alianz)
wsp ^kampfer^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

bin 23


----------



## Borgward (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
für mich machen die Mitglieder eine gute Gilde aus. Nur wenn diese untereinander gut harmonieren, sich respektieren und an einem Strang ziehen.
Forum, HP und TS sind Mittel zum Zweck, um die Komunikation zu gewährleisten und sollten auf jedenfall mit dabei sein.

Gordon


----------



## suppaRichie (11. Oktober 2007)

In erster Linie müssen mal die Interessen stimmen, wenn einer Powerlvler ist und der andre eher PvP machen möchte und wieder einer nur mla so Raiden möchte sind das Dinge da kann ,an sich gut verstehn und der Ton stimmen aber das macht die Gilde nicht zu ner guten.
TS ist wichtig muss aber fürn Anfang nicht gleich ein eigener Server sein, der neue Vois Chat würde aber für ne neue Gilde ne gute Alternative sein.
HP und Forum seh ich auch eher Sinnfoll ab ner bestimmten grösse, kann aber jeder Gilde entscheiden wie sie sowas braucht, es nutzt nix wenn ne Gilde 50 Mann/Frauen hat aber nur 3 HP und Forum nutzen.
Ne gute Gilde sollte sich um neue Mitglieder kümmern, sie so gut es geht integrieren, diese auch so einsetzen wie ihr Skill ist und nicht bevormunden was Skill angeht. Tips geben beim spielen der Klasse und viel gemeinsam machen.


----------

